# Short term lump sum



## moneyissue (26 Oct 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering could anyone suggest the best place to gain interest for a lump sum of €10,000, but its short for about 6 months or so.

Thanks

ps title should say lump sum


----------



## Billo (26 Oct 2011)

Have you looked at the best buys here ;

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813


----------



## Lightning (27 Oct 2011)

moneyissue said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering could anyone suggest the best place to gain interest for a lump sum of €10,000, but its short for about 6 months or so.
> 
> ...



Permanent TSB @ 3.81% for 2 months locked then re-review after 2 months.


----------



## tech (31 Oct 2011)

PTSB gave me a 4.1% on the 2 months back in SEP


----------



## Lightning (31 Oct 2011)

tech said:


> PTSB gave me a 4.1% on the 2 months back in SEP



Really? That was not a quoted rate to the public back in September. Was it a private deal?


----------



## tech (31 Oct 2011)

Yes this was a bargain deal I broke with then for not withdrawin €100k not a bad deal!


----------



## STEINER (31 Oct 2011)

I have been using PTSB for the last few months, just fixed for a year today at 3.95%, suits me best.

https://www.permanenttsb.ie/media/p...ates/permanent-tsb-Deposit-Interest-Rates.pdf


----------



## Lightning (31 Oct 2011)

tech said:


> Yes this was a bargain deal I broke with then for not withdrawin €100k not a bad deal!



Fair play to you for negotiating. Permo now have a "deposit retention team" that are allowed offer unpublished rates.


----------



## Lightning (31 Oct 2011)

STEINER said:


> I have been using PTSB for the last few months, just fixed for a year today at 3.95%, suits me best.
> 
> https://www.permanenttsb.ie/media/p...ates/permanent-tsb-Deposit-Interest-Rates.pdf



Do you mean the 4.10% PTSB Interest First account?


----------



## tech (31 Oct 2011)

nope it was a PTSB 2 month account! I drove a hard bargin!


----------



## icon987 (1 Nov 2011)

Good for you. I suppose you will always get what they advertise as a minimum and it can never hurt to ask for more. As I should have for the same product!


----------



## Demps (8 Nov 2011)

Got offered 4.0% standard rate yesterday on the 2 month deposit by permanent TSB after they made a couple of calls to head office. Asked what that would translate into on an AER basis and was told 4.07%.

Anyone know how the calculation to AER is done - I thought I would be in line for 4.1% minimum

Cheers


----------

